# High brew ratio



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Does anyone use a really high dose for their brew? I just made an aeropress using 10g of coffee to 100g of water with a 1 minute to see what it was like and I was surprised to find it was pretty damn nice!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Probably quite a low extraction unless you're using a cezve, even then it'll take more than 1 minute.

If it tastes good and you're happy with the smaller servings, no reason not to do it. There areas of low extraction that can be pleasant & may be quicker & easier to hit than normal extraction range (they can give me acid reflux, so I personally don't do it very often).

About half the available solubles in coffee extract almost instantaneously in a hot immersion brew (you can extract less than this in percolation).


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

The winning Aeropress recipe this year I think was 30g:100g + 120g bypass or something like that? I've seen several people using variants of this too. It's likely to be around 12-14% EY, but can still be tasty.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I've been studying the recent WAC winners and the formula seems to be approximately this:

30g coffee, course grind 8/10

220g filtered or spa water at 85°. Inverted method

Add coffee, then pour in 100g water.

Wait 15 secs then stir vigorously (x 20) with pair chopsticks, then leave to seep.

Invert at 1m and push down for 30 secs until first tiny hiss of air is heard.

Remove Aeropress and add 120g more water.


----------

